# CSN California vs Dish Network



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

According to Susan Slusser for the SF Chronicle last night (11/23) Dish Network lost a court ruling vs CSN California.


> #Sharks and #Athletics fans who are Dish customers, Dish dropped CSN California last night after losing an arbitration hearing


They now no longer can broadcast it until a new agreement is worked out. I feel sorry for the Dish customers:nono2:. CSN CA is home to the Oakland A's, SJ Sharks, and Sacramento Kings. Plus they broadcast the Gary Radnich Show weekday mornings. Hopefully for everyone invloved things are worked out soon.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Why is it you can't go a day w/o hearing about Dish having some sort of dispute ?


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

a bit more info from Susan Slusser (she's the SF Chronicle beat writer for the Oakland A's and also does Sharks coverage):


> So essentially upon hearing from FCC that the Comcast fees were reasonable, Dish yanked CSN California. #Sharks #Athletics





> So it appears Dish initiated an arbitration process they were only going to follow if Dish won. FCC can't like that. #Sharks #Athletics


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like the Blackhawks vs. Sharks game will be blacked out on NHL network tonight. I want to hurt someone but I don't know who yet!!

Makes no sense to black out a national game when the local market has no access to it on their local CSN's (due to the usual contract BS). This is one of the top games on their schedule and I'm furious that I will not be able to watch it.


----------



## blackhawkzone (Nov 30, 2007)

the games on the nhl network has always been blacked out in market.

you do have access to the game on csn california. dish network decided to pull the channel. your beef is with them.

btw-the csn feed was used on the nhl network, not the hawks wgn feed


----------

